# Is a Psychology major good for Medical School?



## Yuriynyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I read that a psychology major is good for med school because it helps with critical and analytical skills. This just may be what I am missing and in need of.

The college that I am planning to take this major in is Brooklyn College. This is a Bachelor's major (4-years). Of course in addition to this major, I will be needing to take Pre-Med requisites.

After med school I am hoping to enter the Pathology field.
Will Psychology be a helpful major for this field?
Or maybe a Biology major will be more helpful?... only it may be harder for me to get a higher GPA in Biology when applying to med school. But I don't know which is more difficult.
Can someone give me some tips on this?

I will greatly appreciate it, thanks, Yuriy.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

For undergrad majors, it's really your choice. Take whatever major you're most interested in and do as well as you possibly can. Being a biology major and getting C's along the way won't help anything.

Many med schools prefer majors other than biology and quite a few predominantly accept music majors.

Pathology will have almost nothing at all to do with psychology, but taking Biology in undergrad won't necessarily give you an edge for pathology since you'll learn everything you need to know for path. in med school anyway.

I'd recommend you just choose whichever major you'll do best in-- usually this is the one that you find most interesting.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Yuriynyr said:


> I read that a psychology major is good for med school because it helps with critical and analytical skills. This just may be what I am missing and in need of.
> 
> The college that I am planning to take this major in is Brooklyn College. This is a Bachelor's major (4-years). Of course in addition to this major, I will be needing to take Pre-Med requisites.
> 
> ...



Did you know that the first most important topic that everyone in the world wants to know is health?
and the second?
How to deal with people

Psychology helps with understanding literally everyone you interact with and would serve to be immensely useful in patient-doctor exchanges.
I particularly enjoy learning a lot about human behavioral science and applied psychology.


----------

